# Is it possible to get a concussion from bouncy descents?



## robomatic (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey all,

I'm wondering, can you get a concussion, or any kind of brain injury, from bouncy, bone-jarring descents? I've been reading up on concussions and brain injuries in the sport, and it's all pretty dramatic.

Considering the symptoms, I do have moments of confusion, and am not always paying attention in conversations that I have with others. Also sometimes it's hard to eloquently say what I mean to say. But maybe I'm spooking myself with recall bias, rather than conducting an objective test 

Can your brain get bounced around from rough descents on a hardtail? The type where you go so fast that your eyes can't track in their sockets?


----------



## Dropper (Mar 1, 2018)

You should probably go see a neurologist if your experiencing these type of symptoms. That is not normal. You could have something else going on that is being exacerbated by the bike riding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I highly doubt it. Running and jumping seems as or more jarring and we're built to do that.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

seen how chickens keep head in one place while
body can go many directions ?

you do the same thing to a degree while riding. if you do not wreck you are not causing shock to the head


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

robomatic said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm wondering, can you get a concussion, or any kind of brain injury, from bouncy, bone-jarring descents? I've been reading up on concussions and brain injuries in the sport, and it's all pretty dramatic.
> 
> ...


Doctor, not internet. Internet's not a doctor. Don't go down the rabbit hole of anonymous internet advice, see your GP.


----------



## mtb_phd (Jun 28, 2017)

We did some research into the vibration exposure during mountain biking. Even when riding on a FS XC bike the accelerations translated from the surface to the head are extraordinary. Something like one hour of riding exposes the head to vibrations beyond recommendations for brain safety.

We've moved on a bit to studying braking, but there is something to be said for more research into this area.

As a note, I really cringe when I see people mounting their kids in a seat on their top tubes. We can stand and dampen some of these vibrations with our legs and arms--but they can't!:madman:


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I have similar issues after a ride

And it's usually due to the fact I'm still thinking about the ride I just finished, or thinking about where to ride next & bike stuff to buy and or fix/maintain. 

Thinking about riding is better than most conversations I have at this point in my life....unless that conversation is about biking (or with my daughter), then I'm one focused dude. MBWS (Mountain Biking Withdrawal Syndrome)


----------



## Dropper (Mar 1, 2018)

A disease fore sure complicated by N+1...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Are you riding relaxed enough? When I first started riding my cx bike on some singletrack I was getting jarred like crazy. Then I realized I was too tense and relaxed and let my arms and legs absorb more of the impacts; it made a huge difference. You can also slow down, you know. 

But follow Rockcrusher's advise if it's really an issue.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

mtb_phd said:


> We did some research into the vibration exposure during mountain biking. Even when riding on a FS XC bike the accelerations translated from the surface to the head are extraordinary. Something like one hour of riding exposes the head to vibrations beyond recommendations for brain safety.
> 
> We've moved on a bit to studying braking, but there is something to be said for more research into this area.
> 
> As a note, I really cringe when I see people mounting their kids in a seat on their top tubes. We can stand and dampen some of these vibrations with our legs and arms--but they can't!:madman:


I work in the construction based industries, if riding a bike is impacting brain function, I can only image how bad it is for operator engineers who operate diggers, hammers and pile drivers. Those must shake the brain pretty significantly. Also what about those off road truckers? I have seen those shows and they spend all day bouncing around, same with the small, single engine planes.

How significant would mountain biking be compared to these occupations, if you would hazard a guess?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^I'd wager operating a larger pneumatic jackhammer on concrete is not doing your brain any favors. I'm much more concerned with what I breathe in though.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

robomatic said:


> The type where you go so fast that you get jiggly eyes?


fify


----------



## cjbiker (Jan 11, 2016)

I read an article recently about this, and they were basically saying yes, you can get MTBI from the cumulative effect of the vibration and jarring that ordinary riding will create. I wish I could remember where I read it. Too much brain shaking, I guess. Seriously, though this does concern me. I try and remember to slow down and enjoy ride.

Another thing that normal off road riding can cause is BPPV. I won't go into all the details, but it's vertigo caused by a malfunction of the inner ear. It's common in people who have had head injuries, and I've read a study correlating it to mountain bikers who haven't had a crash, but still report it after riding. The inner ear partially controls the tracking of your eyes, so the last part of the original post made me think of this.


----------



## neeko b (May 12, 2016)

mtb_phd said:


> We did some research into the vibration exposure during mountain biking. Even when riding on a FS XC bike the accelerations translated from the surface to the head are extraordinary. Something like one hour of riding exposes the head to vibrations beyond recommendations for brain safety.
> 
> We've moved on a bit to studying braking, but there is something to be said for more research into this area.
> 
> As a note, I really cringe when I see people mounting their kids in a seat on their top tubes. We can stand and dampen some of these vibrations with our legs and arms--but they can't!:madman:


Any updates on this? This is an interesting article about the same topic. I sure love hammering chunky downhills but thought that perhaps it might not be great for my brain! I think riding style has a lot to do with it of course.



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/interview-norco-factory-mechanic-lewis-kirkwood-thinks-mtb-could-be-giving-us-bad-vibrations.html


_
A recent study from Edinburgh Napier University suggests that mountain bikers are experiencing more intense vibrations than a construction worker who has spent a day on a jackhammer. The study was carried out by Norco Factory Team mechanic, Lewis Kirkwood, as part of his Ph.D. He fitted accelerometers to the bars of two top-ten riders' bikes at a round of the Scottish Enduro Series and the British Championships. These are tracks that have hosted EWS rounds in the past and represent a typical, elite-level enduro race. _


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

neeko b said:


> Any updates on this?


it's certainly possible. it's also well-known that if you've had concussions before, you're more susceptible to them in the future. And the more you've had, the more susceptible you are to them. There's also a good deal of research into subtraumatic brain injuries.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

He attached accelerometers to the _bars? _That won't give relevant data.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

interesting topic. 

i recently observed a dad riding with the little one on a top tube seat. vital i believe had a promotion on it within the last month.

ive ridden my hardtail and gone fast enough to where my vision cant track the trail anymore. 
so i got a fully and it cured it. that is till i started going even faster.

i imagine an accelerometer mounted firmly to the top of the forehead would give great data after comparison to the bar mounted ones.

we know that tight fitting sleeves help reduce fatique as we spend energy controlling the actual jostling of our muscles on our bones. 

i dont think id ever recommend a toddler ride the bike top tube. 

glad it was brought up


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I primarily get my concussions and memory loss from impact my head against the ground and trees.....


----------



## neeko b (May 12, 2016)

Here's a somewhat concerning report on Downhill biking negatively impacting cognitive function... I am no expert on brain health but this makes me inclined to ride more smooth:

Does participation in Downhill mountain biking affect measures of executive function?

http://clok.uclan.ac.uk/35231/3/352...ct measure of cognitive functionpublished.pdf


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I've never noticed any effect on the brain from normal trail riding.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

My my my my my my my brain brain brain brain brain brain brain brain is is is is is is is is is okay okay okay okay okay okay…


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

You can get a concussion from a car accident without hitting your head against anything. Basically, your brain can slam against your skull, and this is pretty common in whiplash-type situations. No reason why this couldn't happen when your body and brain are being jostled in other ways, I imagine. Riding so hard that you can't see where you're going is not a good idea, on many levels.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Depending on the ride, sometimes i can barely focus on anything after the ride, however because of how intense ride was, when u tired as f, hungry as f and thirsty - u will not be able to focus at all;

Do not think vibration from trail have sufficient effect on brain, your hands will gave up earlier in this case
Unless you stay rigid on the bike and seat entire downhill section 

Cheers


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

*Member has removed content due to fundamental disagreement with this site owner's views favoring expanded access for electric mountain bikes (eMtb) on multiuse singletrack in public lands.*


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

If you have had a concussion in the last year a rocky jarring descent can definitely bring back some symptoms for me.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

I wish I could ride fast enough to get a concussion, but at the same time this does explain my early onset Alzheimer's.


----------

